# But it's better to be a woman because:



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

We can get rid of leg hair without pretending that we do a lot of
cycling/swimming, or any other sport that would require aerodynamic legs.

We absently hum tunes from musicals without anyone being suspect of our
sexuality.

When we buy a vibrator it is glamorous. When men buy a blow up doll it's
sad.

We can wear platforms - which is why there is no such thing as a 'short
woman's complex'

We don't have to get our strength up between sessions, ...and it's much
easier for us to get laid in the first place.

We can get off with teenagers without being called dirty old perverts.

We never ejaculate prematurely.

We get to flirt with systems support men who always return our calls, and
are nice to us when we blow up our computers.

Our boyfriend's clothes make us look elfin and gorgeous - they look like
complete dicks in ours.

We can be groupies. Male groupies are stalkers.

It's cool to be a daddy's girl. It's sad to be a mommy's boy.

We can cry and get off speeding fines.

The thrill of surprising people by being good at darts......and pool.....and
football.

We live longer, so we can be cantankerous old biddies wearing inappropriate
clothes and shouting at strangers..... men die earlier so we get to cash in
on the life insurance.

We know that games are fun, but don't believe there's a direct correlation
between the size of our scores and the size of our genitals.

Taxis stop for us.

We get drunk quicker and cheaper.

We've never fancied a cartoon character or the central figure in a computer
game.

It does not enhance our social standing to understand the inner workings of
a 'ruck' (or any other rugby thing). But we look INCREDIBLY cool if we do.

We never recognise ourselves in aspects of Mr Bean. Ever.

And finally... We don't look like a frog in a blender when dancing.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

.....and you're never short of a pair of breasts to play with?

I'll get me coat, or is that a rain mac?


----------



## bash-the-monkey (Jun 5, 2002)

You forgot the one where you sap us of the will to live.

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## andytt (Sep 25, 2002)

sorry to hi-jack..

But bash - just looking at ur monster of a MOVIE QUIZ, and i got one of the quotes and was ashamed and thought i'd tell u

Birdie Num-nums

what a great film! Peter sellers is a genius! made me chuckle just thinkin abou tthe film!


----------

